# Chewing on Cigars



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Well today I had to work and usually when this is on the weekends it means that I got a long day of just listening to music and designing the offshore oil or gas platform I am working on.

Well I left the house today and grabbed a Padron 6000 Maduro before I left. So I am at work and I start looking at the cigar and smelling it thinking as soon as I am about to leave I will start chewing on it a little.

Well the day goes by and I think I am a few minutes from leaving so I whip it out and start chewing........Well 4 hours later I am still stuck at work and STILL chewing on the Padron.

I finally leave and I decide to try some sort of drink to pair it with so the store owner recommends a scotch. Well guys I am not much of a whiskey drinker so I pass on that and end up getting a bottle of Fransac Extra Cognac aged 25 years. To me it is french because I have never had cognac.

I know what you are saying "He has never tried Cognac?". The answer is no. I am not a light beer drinker or a whiskey drinker but instead I am a 300 pound Mexican that drinks Tequila room temperature. Not very often but when I do it is in moderation.

The reason I am opting to try something different, is since we had the big discussion on pairing drinks with cigars I am trying to have the open mind to try something new.

So back to the cigar...

After a total of 6 hours since I started chewing on the cigar I am finally home with a bucket of fried chicken, a bottle of Cognac, and a chewed up cigar. To the elite cigar smokers this may seem a bit boring but to me it is how I live. I try in this life to live everyday like it is my last so the whole "Oohh that is not healthy thing" does not play a part at all in stopping me from doing anything.

So here is the question....

1. How many of you like chewing on the cigar before you smoke it.

2. How many of you could care less about what a doctor or anyone else would say about what is not healthy?

......I would rather live a day as a Lion that a year as a Lamb....


----------



## DirkT-cl (Mar 12, 2007)

Stogie said:


> 1. How many of you like chewing on the cigar before you smoke it.
> 
> 2. How many of you could care less about what a doctor or anyone else would say about what is not healthy?


#1: Never tried chewing on a cigar. Don't know if I'll start any time soon 

#2: In the past year there have been a few tragic events in families that are close to mine that I have come to the conclusion that there really isn't much I can do to avoid a random and untimely death.

But I don't need to throw caution to the wind and take chances that promote an early death  All things in moderation for me. I will listen to someone if they claim something is "unhealthy" for me but I will decide to take the chance and do it, they won't decide for me.

Not that I did so before, but for myself personally I don't see how obsessing about healthy lifestyle and missing out on some of the finer things in life is going to guarantee a long voyage on this planet.

I'd like to live a long time but I am going to make sure I enjoy my life. I don't want to miss an opportunity!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Stogie, nice man, nice! I loved the pics too. Well, I can't say that I have chomped on cigars really at all. My good buddy Cabaiguan, does though on occasion when we are at work. I would simply HAVE to light the 'gar up if I had it in my mouth, period - no matter where I was, so no chewing yet for me.

With regard to Doctors, I listen to my doc but I also know that with regard to cigars anyway, it's a chance that I prefer to take. With anything there are risks, I choose to take a chance with regard to my cigar passion, but I also keep an eye out for my general health. Dunno if that is what you are looking for, but that's what's on my mind. 

CD


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Great thread, Stogie! This is what it is all about. Enjoy what you like. You work hard for your money, you worked hard to get to the point where you can afford a few luxuries and you should be able to enjoy them in the way that you want. I have chewed cigars, not good ones, but I have chewed them. If I am going to chew a cigar intentionally I pick a not so good one or a flavored cigar. They don't burn well and the damp part gets nasty if you try to smoke it but it does provide a certain satisfaction while you chew it. Never had cognac but I love brandy and the British and Spanish favor brandy with cigars so that is an excellent pairing. Fried chicken is one of my favorite meals so you had it all covered. I'm totally with you on this. Cigar snobs don't really enjoy cigars for the cigar, they want the prestige of impressing their friends and associates. The true aficionado will enjoy it on his terms.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Never chewed on a cigar, but if I couldn't get out to smoke one, I probably would give it a try. As for the health issues...I wouldn't think that chewing on a cigar from time to time wouldn't really cause any problems. Like with most things, moderation is the key. 
I've only tried cognac once...just not my thing. But I'm totally with you on the ta-kill-ya! Have you tried Dios Agave? I've only had the blanco -- super smooth and really tasty. In my opinion, if you can't sip a tequila, then it's a bad tequila!


----------



## The Bruce (Mar 7, 2006)

I can't say I chew a cigar and I am not sure if I would. But you do get nicotine out of it when you chew it. A historical note: Winston Churchill chewed on cigars as well as smoking them.

Now on to the what the doc says. I would like to listen to what the doc says, but while I am generally health I tend to ignore what I want to. But as my age is inceasing, I am thinking of taking better care of myself (weight is my big problem, I'm over 300 lbs but at least I am 6' 11"). So I think it would be easier in the long run to get healthier while being healthy than trying to get healthly with serious problems. But thinking of being healthier does no good, you have to just do it.


----------



## countnikon (May 10, 2007)

My Grandpa chews on cheap cigars. It has completely turned me off to the idea. 

I really don't care what doctors say. I've had them yelling at me for years to stop. I'm going to enjoy the things that I do. I'd rather have somebody say that I lived the way that I wanted to rather than played it safe.


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

When I quit smoking cigarettes, I chewed on a couple, and "faux smoked" them, meaning I puffed on an unlit cigar. I am sure it is a mind over matter thing, but for me it helped with the cigarette cravings.

As far as health wise, I don't think chewing on a cigar is as bad as breathing in the releases of chemical plants (which surround me in just about every direction)


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Just my opinion of course, but Squid NEVER chews on cigars. I don't like the taste and I don't like the damage done to the cigar. When I set down the stub of a thoroughly smoked cigar it's dry as it was before it was lit... <G>

Besides even holding a cigar in my teeth for 15 seconds causes huge amounts of saliva to flow, so it wouldn't be a pretty sight at all; wet cigar and the front of my shirt all spotted with spit... HAH!


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

......


> I would rather live a day as a Lion that a year as a Lamb....


You said it brother, I'm with you


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

"Prefiero vivir como un lion un dia, que vivir como una borrega un ano.." Is that right?


----------



## The Bruce (Mar 7, 2006)

LouZava said:


> "Prefiero vivir como un lion un dia, que vivir como una borrega un ano.." Is that right?


Almost:

Prefiero vivir como un leon un dia, que vivir como una cordero un ano...

that would be close enough for postal work.


----------



## prophetic_joe (May 5, 2007)

I've never chewed on a cigar before. Everytime I even hold a cigar in my mouth for a little bit it makes me drool like a little kid.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

There are times at work when I've done nothing but chew on the cigar all day and not ever getting around to smoking it.


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

how does it smoke after being chewed up?


----------



## 597 (May 11, 2007)

I personally don't chew on my cigar, and I don't care what doctors say are healthy, hopefully I too (like George Burns) will outlive my doctor.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

The Bruce said:


> Almost:
> 
> Prefiero vivir como un leon un dia, que vivir como una cordero un ano...
> 
> that would be close enough for postal work.


LOL..Cordero, never heard of that word, again I've never spoke proper Spanish. Isnt that the same as a "Borega or Chiva?"


----------



## Tristan-cl (May 22, 2007)

Even though I haven't tried chewing a cigar, I don't think it's the type of thing that would appeal to me. Nicotine or no, the smoking is what I enjoy, and I can only imagine that the chewing would hamper the experience when it came time to light up.

As for health concerns, I personally don't have a doctor (don't trust them), but I have great respect for healthy living. To me, I would rather live a long life for others than a short one for myself, and unhealthy living shortens the time I have on this earth for others.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Actually after chewing on it so long it really hampered the draw. A definite bubbling feel on every draw. It was still smokable though.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Chewing on a fine constructed handmade cigar--my word! I've never and would never do such a thing-What is the pleasure of doing this?

:smoke:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

In my humble opinion, Part of my experiences have been the flavor of the wrapper to my lips. I have a dozen or so sticks that I will cut and draw on for a small amount of time before I light it. prelight draw and flavor is for the most part a little different than when its lit. it can be better or worse. Now...I may not "chew" on it necessarily, but I do keep it in my mouth and between my teeth.


----------



## The Bruce (Mar 7, 2006)

I am here to kick ass and chew cigars. And I’m all out of cigars.


----------



## Vince (Mar 18, 2007)

I chew on them as I smoke them, , some times I dont bother lighting them the last job I had was a talk show host on the local radio station & smoking was not allowed in the studio, did it for 4 years & always had a nice big cigar in my hand or in my mouth , never was allowed to light it up, BUT NOW not only do I smoke at work, I drink single malt scotch when I am on the clock ! , GREAT JOB !!!!!!!


----------



## cory76044 (May 13, 2007)

Bubble gum is so much cheaper but you do have me wanting some fried chicken though.


----------



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

Personally don't chew on cigars. Red Man is cheaper.


----------



## rprieto (May 29, 2007)

Stogie said:


> Actually after chewing on it so long it really hampered the draw. A definite bubbling feel on every draw. It was still smokable though.


yeah, i chewd on it ones but the draw was a bit awfull but still smokable, i usually go to the billards chew on it one game and light it on the next.

as for on what the doc says, i believe everything in the world can kill you sooner or later, so live it anyway you can.


----------



## Shorty (Apr 30, 2007)

I chew on my stubs until i get a nice dark spit. I think it taste good. My girlfriend on the other hand wants to shove a garden hose in my mouth and open it all the way...


----------



## ldostlund (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't chew em, but i love to draw on them while they are unlit. To me that is the cleanest taste of the tobacco that you are going to get. I do love a mouth full of creamy smoke though. I am not worried about the doctors so much, I would like to be around long enough to have kids and raise them though. So for me moderation is fine.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I do not "chew" on a cigar. I do bite them a lil and the end does get a lil moist as I smoke. There will be a few teeth marks in the stick when I am done, So, yes and no to the question.


----------



## AngryFishH (May 20, 2007)

No chewing here, but I do support everyone's right to have their vices on their own terms. I wonder if someone did a study and found out how cigar smoking/chewing really does shorten your life. My take is if it's only a year or so, I'd take 30 years of extra happiness smoking cigars and prepare accordingly.

Fish


----------



## jcruz1027 (Apr 10, 2006)

I do on occassion chew on my cigars normally when I'm not able to light up...I will add that I find them impossible to smoke and normally just throw the cigar away when I'm done.

As far as the health factor, not to sound so cavilier about it but I don't really care. There are so many unpreventable ways to die that honestly, I don't waste my time worring about the "what ifs" in life.


----------

